

Windows 7 support ending in January 2015 - exposheet
http://support.microsoft.com/gp/support-reaching-end-2nd

======
JohnTHaller
In January 2015, Windows 7 moves from "mainstream" to "extended" support. What
does that change for you and nearly all other users? Nothing. The only
difference from mainstream to extended is that Microsoft won't take requests
for new features and changes during extended support. And you won't get free
phone support any longer, though paid options are still available.

Windows 7 will continue to be supported in "extended" support with security
issues fixed regularly and paid phone/online support until January 2020.

------
mstolpm
The headline is kind of misleading. It's the mainstream support that is
ending, extended support is available until January 2020.

~~~
thejdude
Which is outlined here: [http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?LN=en-
us](http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?LN=en-us)

Basically, after January you will only get paid support (if you bought that)
and security fixes, up to January you could get other stuff as well - not sure
what that entails - the only MS support I've ever encountered are security
fixes.

